# Mitglieder für die &quot;PCG L4D&quot;-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)



## bumi (21. November 2008)

*Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Hiho Zombiejäger!

Ich bin sicher, ich bin nicht der einzige der hier L4D besitzt und schon fleissig Jagd auf Untote macht. Da ich bisher aber nur mit meinem Kumpel zusammen über Skype gezockt hab, würd ich mal gerne noch 2-3 Leute mehr finden mit denen ich ab und an ne Runde zocken kann...

Wenn ihr Lust habt so was wie ne kleine Kommune aufzubauen, dann postet doch einfach euren Steam-Namen hier rein, mit welchem man euch als Friend hinzufügen kann.

Ich fang einfach mal an:
Nick: bumi
Account: unreal1984

Mal sehn ob sich da noch einige Finden damit man mal richtig nette Matches zusammen/gegeneinander zocken kann  


*Liste bisheriger Mitglieder*
airbuspilot --> Hoodow
Beetlejuice666 --> Beetlejuice_666
bumi --> bumi
Butchnass --> Butchnass
CrystalicFirestorm --> Mannbärschwein
Dario90 --> DontHasselTheCooKie
fiumpf --> fiumpf
Fl3xx --> MetalFlexx
fraggerick --> derdaausdemkaff
GameZocker92 --> Wodkaaa!!!
German_Ripper --> Cybaer
GordonBoy --> Gordon_Boy86 / Trüffel
GorrestFump --> THE_ALBERT
GW-Player --> jhammer1812
infineon --> badboy2242 
JayDaOne --> Jay1337
jsi --> jsiebi
Katzan-666 --> Chrieger
Hard-2-Get --> [SR]Hard-2-Get
lamuff  --> muffi026
Lelouch --> bloodsick
Meraton --> Askerian
miami --> rBOT
muertel --> Muertel
NoVeMgoRe --> striker47ger
NinjaWursti - ninjawursti
Oberscht --> Eiserner_Oberst 
OBI-KENOBI --> KoBiN
OBluefireO --> Bluefire87
papiermacher03 --> papiermacher03
PCG_Vader --> El_Presidente
sandman2003 --> gonzo1986
SCUX --> SCUX
Shadow_Man --> Shadow_Man
Soul-Assassin --> Soul Assassin
Steppenfuha --> Steppenfuha
TBrain --> TBrain
URSHAK --> Meru al Hemio
veilchen - hornveilchen
Vordack --> Vordack
Weird_Sheep --> Weird_Sheep
Wuz --> Wuz
Zapped --> McFly


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Mein L4D ist aus England unterwegs. Und da ich weder im RL noch im Gamer Leben ansatzweise Freunde besitze, würd ich mich freun wenn wer mit mir spielt.  

Ich geb hier ma Todesmutig meine ICQ Nummer raus: 84293674

Ich hoffe das Game ist Sa oder Mo da !


----------



## bumi (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 21.11.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb hier ma Todesmutig meine ICQ Nummer raus...


Hast keine Steam-ID? Fänd ich fast besser, da man die zum miteinander zocken sowieso braucht   
ICQ is da total irrelevant


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 21.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 21.11.2008 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hatte mal eine von HL2, aber da ichs verkloppt habe werde ich mir ne neue Anschaffen müssen, das tu ich in den kommenden Tagen, wenns Spiel eintrifft.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 21.11.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 21.11.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein l4d kommt auch grad von der affeninsel ^^

meld mich danne


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Ist die Abwicklung aus den UK relativ problemlos? Ich hadere immer noch mit dem Kauf :-/


----------



## bumi (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 21.11.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Abwicklung aus den UK relativ problemlos? Ich hadere immer noch mit dem Kauf :-/


warum bestellst du's ned bei cd-wow.net? die haben afaik auch die UK-Version im Angebot


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (21. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 21.11.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 21.11.2008 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kostet es fast 10Eu mehr und das Spiel ist in meinen Augen im Moment nur knappe 30Eu wert, wenn ueberhaupt


----------



## Fraggerick (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 21.11.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 21.11.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gehst auf amazon.uk, legst das game in warenkorb, klickst auf zur kasse, loggst dich mit deinem amazon.de account ein, dann übernimmt der deine adressdaten von amazon.de.

dann nurnoch die kreditkartendaten eingeben, und auf bezhalen klicken, meines ging gestern früh in versand  ich halt dich aufm laufenden, wanns da ist 

falls du keine kreditkarte hast, pn an mich.


----------



## JayDaOne (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Left 4 Dead rockt   
Mein Steam-Nick: Jay1337


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Habe meine UK Version gerade nach 2 Tagen Lieferzeit bekommen. DSpiel installiert gerade. 

Steam Account: Beetlejuice_666


----------



## Fraggerick (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 22.11.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meine UK Version gerade nach 2 Tagen Lieferzeit bekommen. DSpiel installiert gerade.
> 
> Steam Account: Beetlejuice_666


bei mir wars nur ein tag lieferzeit *haaahaaa*   

bin grad am instalieren... das booklet is ja arm


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 22.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 22.11.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine IK Version sollte Montag eintrudeln:

Steam Nick: Vordack


----------



## Fraggerick (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

ich glaube Fragg86.... glaube ich zumindest ^^


----------



## Fraggerick (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

übrigens, wenn man die uk version auf deutsch instaliert hat man immernoch zerplatzende köpfe, wegfliegende arme und bluttropfen auf der "kamera" wenn man in die zombimassen ballert ^^


----------



## Weird_Sheep (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 21.11.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho Zombiejäger!
> 
> Ich bin sicher, ich bin nicht der einzige der hier L4D besitzt und schon fleissig Jagd auf Untote macht. Da ich bisher aber nur mit meinem Kumpel zusammen über Skype gezockt hab, würd ich mal gerne noch 2-3 Leute mehr finden mit denen ich ab und an ne Runde zocken kann...
> 
> ...



Gibts eigentlich ne PCG Community Steam Group? Ich hab das jetzt nicht komplett verfolgt, aber alle aktuellen Steamupdates ahtten irgendwas mit Gruppen zu tun, ich würde sagen, man kann statt einzelne Freunde, direkt nur ne Gruppe auf nem Server erlauben.
Wenn das so ist, dann wäre so was doch eigentlich mal ne schnofte Sache.

Ganz großes Zock ist L4D übrigens.


----------



## Fraggerick (22. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 22.11.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 21.11.2008 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sodelle... die gruppe PCG L4D wurde gegründet.... ^^
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/PCGL4D

is aber dicht, kommt ma nur auf einladung rein, wer sich in den fred hier geschrieben hat, kommt gleich eine von mir rüber...


----------



## bumi (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch: habt ihr manchmal auch solch derbe Lags?
Ich war nun in diversen Spielen auf verschiedenen Maps unterwegs und seit sicher 1 Stunde ruckeln die Zombies nur so durchs Bild, während ich selbst mich absolut flüssig bewege. Dann plötzlich zwischendrin gibts sogar nen Unterbruch und es wird neu zum Server verbunden. Die anderen auf dem Server klagen ebenso über solche Ausfälle und derbe Lags, keiner kann es sich erklären.

Meine Leitung ist eigentlich als 5000er schnell genug für Onlinespiele - von UT3 zu Diablo, HLDM und was weiss ich, alles funktioniert. Nur L4D scheint irgendwie Probleme zu machen   
Es ist fast so schlimm wie damals, als ich mit dem 56k Modem in CS unterwegs war


----------



## Wuz (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

so ich hab den admin der gruppe mal in meine friends eingeladen...
warte auf invite


----------



## Fraggerick (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 23.11.2008 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage zwischendurch: habt ihr manchmal auch solch derbe Lags?
> Ich war nun in diversen Spielen auf verschiedenen Maps unterwegs und seit sicher 1 Stunde ruckeln die Zombies nur so durchs Bild, während ich selbst mich absolut flüssig bewege. Dann plötzlich zwischendrin gibts sogar nen Unterbruch und es wird neu zum Server verbunden. Die anderen auf dem Server klagen ebenso über solche Ausfälle und derbe Lags, keiner kann es sich erklären.
> 
> Meine Leitung ist eigentlich als 5000er schnell genug für Onlinespiele - von UT3 zu Diablo, HLDM und was weiss ich, alles funktioniert. Nur L4D scheint irgendwie Probleme zu machen
> Es ist fast so schlimm wie damals, als ich mit dem 56k Modem in CS unterwegs war


@wuz: erledigt

@bumi: joa, teils echt heftig, mein game chrasht auch regelmäßig gegen levelende... sagmal, war das mit dem boot schon das ende vom letzten level? ich weis das nie, wo ein level aufhört   bzw, ich erlebs selten, weil ich dann aufm desktop lande...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Wuz am 23.11.2008 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab den admin der gruppe mal in meine friends eingeladen...
> warte auf invite



So, ich dann auch.


----------



## Fraggerick (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 23.11.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wuz am 23.11.2008 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann man den fred nich sticky machen? dass auch jeder l4d spieler in der com das mitbekommt ^^


----------



## bumi (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 23.11.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man den fred nich sticky machen? dass auch jeder l4d spieler in der com das mitbekommt ^^


Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal meinen Lieblings-SCO bsekranker fragen - COs können leider keine Threads anpinnen


----------



## sandman2003 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

ich dann auch bitte eine einladung 

gonzo1986 heiß ich da 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197998554237


----------



## CrystalicFirestorm (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Wäre auch gern dabei
Steam name: Crystalicfirestorm
oder per email: marc.schaeufele@web.de
name ist Mannbärschwein ugly:   

Könnte auch nen ts2 server zu verfügung stellen hat leider nur 15 slot aber sollte ausreichen sind ja nicht immer alle gleichzeitig online  

Edit: Laggs könnten vllt am spiel liegen is ja nichma ne woche draussen....evlt durch updates behoben oder so demnächst


----------



## Fraggerick (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				CrystalicFirestorm am 23.11.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre auch gern dabei
> Steam name: Crystalicfirestorm
> oder per email: marc.schaeufele@web.de
> name ist Mannbärschwein ugly:
> ...


beide done


----------



## JayDaOne (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Lad mich auch mal bitte ein, hatte mich sogar schon auf Seite 1 dieses Threads verewigt.
Steam Nick: Jay1337
ID: taiyou_san


----------



## Zapped (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hier ist meine ID

Bitte um Einladung   

Klick


----------



## sandman2003 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

hab leider keine einladung bekommen...

hab jetzt derausdemkaff geaddet.. vllt accpt ihr das ma  und dann könnt ihr mich einladen


----------



## Fraggerick (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				JayDaOne am 23.11.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Lad mich auch mal bitte ein, hatte mich sogar schon auf Seite 1 dieses Threads verewigt.
> Steam Nick: Jay1337
> ID: taiyou_san


hab dir ne freundschaftseinladung geschickt, bei mir steht ,das du seit über nem jahr off bist ^^


----------



## bumi (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				CrystalicFirestorm am 23.11.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte auch nen ts2 server zu verfügung stellen hat leider nur 15 slot aber sollte ausreichen sind ja nicht immer alle gleichzeitig online


Sag doch dann mal an... Sind ja eh immer nur maximal 8 Personen im Spiel

btw: ich schieb den Thread mal ins Online-Forum, da ist er thematisch besser aufgehoben als hier


----------



## CrystalicFirestorm (23. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 23.11.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> CrystalicFirestorm am 23.11.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



89.110.132.22:31233
pw gibts keins
heiß aufm ts2 
Marc left 4 dead
also wenn evtl jmd fragt wer ihr seid, sagt ihr kennt mich weil wenn jmd euch kicken oder stören sollte dann kick ich die mal ordentlich ( SA    )


----------



## GorrestFump (24. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Dann meld ich mich auch mal, freue mich über eine Einladung:

Community-Nick: THE_ALBERT
Steam Account: BoertisaWord22

Ihr könnt mich alle adden!


----------



## muertel (24. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

wie mein Nick hier: Muertel


Wäre auch dabe i


----------



## Fraggerick (24. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				muertel am 24.11.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wie mein Nick hier: Muertel
> 
> 
> Wäre auch dabe i


find dich nich...


----------



## Zapped (24. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 24.11.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> muertel am 24.11.2008 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Villeicht der hier?


----------



## muertel (24. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Zapped am 24.11.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 24.11.2008 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jepp, das isser


----------



## CrystalicFirestorm (25. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Wie wär mal ne Left 4 Dead Nacht am Wochenende?


----------



## Zapped (25. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				CrystalicFirestorm am 25.11.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär mal ne Left 4 Dead Nacht am Wochenende?



Alle "Filme" hintereinander z.B.?  

Warum nicht.


----------



## Fraggerick (26. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Zapped am 25.11.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> CrystalicFirestorm am 25.11.2008 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann träum ich aber schlecht


----------



## bumi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				CrystalicFirestorm am 25.11.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär mal ne Left 4 Dead Nacht am Wochenende?


Wie wärs stattdessen mit rausgehen? Freunde treffen? Was trinken? Ein Konzert besuchen?   

Also für mich ist das Wochenende zum weggehen da und unter der Woche wird evtl. gezockt, da ich jeden Morgen um 6 raus muss... Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## GorrestFump (26. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 26.11.2008 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> CrystalicFirestorm am 25.11.2008 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat er ja nach dieser Nacht noch zwei von drei Tagen/Abenden am Wochenende dafür übrig.
Bedenklich wäre ein L4D - Wochenende


----------



## CrystalicFirestorm (27. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				GorrestFump am 26.11.2008 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 26.11.2008 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, ich bin eigl auch am WE weg aber halt auch  nicht jedes=P
Ich hoff irh denkt jetz nich das ich das totale kellerkind bin


----------



## papiermacher03 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*



			
				bumi am 21.11.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho Zombiejäger!
> 
> Ich bin sicher, ich bin nicht der einzige der hier L4D besitzt und schon fleissig Jagd auf Untote macht. Da ich bisher aber nur mit meinem Kumpel zusammen über Skype gezockt hab, würd ich mal gerne noch 2-3 Leute mehr finden mit denen ich ab und an ne Runde zocken kann...
> 
> ...





L4D ist ganz grosses kino. nick bei steam: papiermacher03


----------



## PCG_Vader (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*



			
				papiermacher03 am 28.11.2008 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 21.11.2008 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt, es ist 3 Uhr und ich muss in 4 Stunden wieder aufstehen - das sagt eigentlich schon, wie gut L4D wirklich ist  
http://steamcommunity.com/id/drunkn_shark


----------



## OBluefireO (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*

Ich wäre auch gerne bei der Zockerrunde dabei!

Account-Name: *Bluefire87*

Link:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971336469?language=german

Danke!


----------



## N8Mensch (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*



			
				PCG_Vader am 28.11.2008 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, es ist 3 Uhr und ich muss in 4 Stunden wieder aufstehen - das sagt eigentlich schon, wie gut L4D wirklich ist
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/drunkn_shark




Das geht mir auch so, ich kann einfach nicht mehr aufhören    .
Egal was man sich vornimmt, eine Runde geht dann doch noch.

Left4Dead ist DAS Multiplayerspiel2008


----------



## German_Ripper (28. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Bitte addet mich:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971150518

Steam Nick: Cybaer


----------



## Butchnass (28. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hier dann mal meine Daten:

Community-Nick: Butchnass
Steam Account: Butchnass


----------



## DanFel21 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Ich will auch!

Steam: oldmanDF
http://steamcommunity.com/id/oldmanDF

Danke!


----------



## SCUX (28. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

*CoD5insRegalstell*  

SCUX auch kaufen will L4D   

wie ist das mit den Versionen...was hat die D-Version nicht...lohnt sich die Auslandi?
(sorry wenns ein wenig offtopic ist, und auch bitte nur kurz und knapp antworten  )


----------



## PCG_Vader (28. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 28.11.2008 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das mit den Versionen...was hat die D-Version nicht...lohnt sich die Auslandi?
> (sorry wenns ein wenig offtopic ist, und auch bitte nur kurz und knapp antworten  )



1. Zombies verschwinden direkt, in uncut-Versionen bleiben sie kurz liegen
2. Splattereffekte fehlen - deutsche Version hat zwar Blut, aber man kann keine Arme, Beine oder Köpfe abschießen.
3. Anderes Cover, die deutsche Verpackung hat außen drauf noch nen Daumen  

Geschnittene und ungeschnittene Versionen sind voll kompatibel, ob sich die Uncut lohnt muss jeder selber wissen. Spielerische/inhaltliche Unterschiede gibts keine.


----------



## SCUX (29. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

kann ich die Uncut Version in Deutschland wo kaufen?
oder habt ihr Tips "wo" ich sie bestellen kann?
(zB hier http://www.yatego.com/herbspro/p,491f51b3da4e6,461d0b68d49303_9,left-4-dead-pegi-uncut-at-version-pc )


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 29.11.2008 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich die Uncut Version in Deutschland wo kaufen?
> oder habt ihr Tips "wo" ich sie bestellen kann?
> (zB hier http://www.yatego.com/herbspro/p,491f51b3da4e6,461d0b68d49303_9,left-4-dead-pegi-uncut-at-version-pc )



http://www.okaysoft.de/

wieder ab 3.12.


----------



## SCUX (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Vordack am 30.11.2008 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ab 3.12.


also sehe ich das richtig das es eine deutsche Uncutversion gibt  
kann man da nicht einfach bei MM&Co. fragen...die haben doch dann sowas "auf Anfrage" im Regal oder?


----------



## Zapped (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 30.11.2008 07:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 30.11.2008 01:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich dabei um die Version für Österreich + Schweiz.

Und Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts


----------



## SCUX (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Zapped am 30.11.2008 07:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts


du meinst bis auf die Zeit die man eh nie hat?
und natürlich der Weg der nicht gerade nahe ist...  
aber halt...ich kann anrufen morgen   
werd ich machen und ansonsten bestelle ich es...danke   
(muss man bei Steam*aktivierung* irgendetwas beachten? hab da noch nichts in der Richtung...)


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 30.11.2008 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapped am 30.11.2008 07:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab die U.K. Version und Steam fragt nicht nach welche Version man besitzt.

Also nein.


----------



## Fraggerick (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

*an dieser stelle noch einmal: auf amazon uk bekommt man das spiel UNCUT und mit auswählbarer DEUTSCHER SPRACHE für inkl porto etwa 31euro!*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Left-4-Dead..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228039424&sr=8-1

einfach in den warenkorb legen, und mit seinen daten vom amazon.de account einloggen. lieferung ging bei mir nur einen tag (freitag kams raus, freitagmorgen um 7 die versandbestätigung, samstag mittag im kasten)

alle drinn bis auf: *Community-Nick: Butchnass* ich find dich nich, poste mal bitte deinen steamcom link, oder adde einfach mich (fragg86)

ich hab so oder so eigentlich immer probleme leute zu finden, die hier ihren nick posten. bitte postet in zukunft den link auf eure seite, ist dann einfacher.

nächster punkt: bitte denkt (alle) daran eine ankündigung auf der gruppenseite zu machen, in der ihr euren pcg nick und euren ingame nick schreibt, nach meiner vorlage in der ersten ankündigung.

irgendwann fass ich das dann mal zusammen, kann man dann ja vll auch auf die erst eseite hier im thread rein editiern, oder so.


----------



## SCUX (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 30.11.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach in den warenkorb legen, und mit seinen daten vom amazon.de account einloggen.


öhm, ich war bis jetzt noch kein Kunde bei Amazon (ja sowas gibt es noch  )...
zum anmelden hab ich jetzt Name und Email angeben müssen....kann ich das jetzt schon bestelln? will nicht die Hälfte an/eingeben und dann merken das noch was fehlt...das gibt kuddelmuddel....


----------



## Butchnass (30. November 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Wurde gestern bereits eingeladen und bin auch drin in der Gruppe.


----------



## SCUX (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

also bei Saturn gibt es die Deutsche Uncut definitiv nicht   
werde es mir dann wohl dort bestellen:


			
				Fraggerick am 30.11.2008 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> *an dieser stelle noch einmal: auf amazon uk bekommt man das spiel UNCUT und mit auswählbarer DEUTSCHER SPRACHE für inkl porto etwa 31euro!*
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Left-4-Dead..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228039424&sr=8-1
> 
> einfach in den warenkorb legen, und mit seinen daten vom amazon.de account einloggen.


  
das Problem: das geht dann wohl über die allgemeine Haushaltskasse...was so viel heißt das sich meine ♀ dann wohl auch was bestellt    ...weibliche Gerechtigkeit nennt sich das..oder irgendwie sowas


----------



## Vordack (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hmm, kapier ich nicht.

Ich wollte auch so einen "Erkennung".Post machen, aber ich hab keinen Plan wie das geht, finde keinen Button.

Was auch komisch ist, auf der Community Seite steht rechts ein Fenster zum einloggen, aber das kann ich nicht. Muss man sich für die Community extra regitrieren obwohl man einen Steam Account besitzt? Wenn ja wo denn?

Danke euch.

edit: Gorrstfump hat ,mir gerade gesagt wies geht. HAbe ich einen eingeschränkten Account? Unter Actions steht bei mir nur "Enter Chatroom"


----------



## Fraggerick (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Vordack am 01.12.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, kapier ich nicht.
> 
> Ich wollte auch so einen "Erkennung".Post machen, aber ich hab keinen Plan wie das geht, finde keinen Button.
> 
> ...


muss stehen "ankündigungen erstellen" oder so, jeder user hat dazu das recht.

btw: wer hat lust officer zu werden?


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 01.12.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: wer hat lust officer zu werden?



Was muß man als Officer machen? Bist das nicht du schon, dudaausmkaff?



			
				Fraggerick am 23.11.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man den fred nich sticky machen? dass auch jeder l4d spieler in der com das mitbekommt ^^



Jetzt wird's aber Zeit dafür!


----------



## bumi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 23.11.2008 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nix gibts!   
Der Thread tummelt sich immer in den oberen 5, da hier im Online-Forum sowieso nicht viel los ist. Ergo ist es unnötig, den Thread anzupinnen. Ausserdem ham wir doch einiges an Mitspielern zusammengekriegt, wir brauchen schliesslich keine Gruppe mit 500 Membern   
Und wer sich hierher verirrt und den Thread nicht sieht, weil er zu faul ist seine Augen 3-4 Zeilen runter zu bewegen... tja, den Rest des Satzes spare ich mir mal


----------



## Zapped (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 01.12.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 01.12.2008 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*bullyparadezitier*    Mein Gott Sissi ähh...   Bumi, Du bist so klug


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Zapped am 01.12.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *bullyparadezitier*    Mein Gott Sissi ähh...   Bumi, Du bist so klug



Ja und wiiieee!
Und recht hat er auch noch...


----------



## Vordack (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 01.12.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 01.12.2008 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tuts eben nicht...

Action:;

Enter Chatroom

mehr nicht


----------



## GordonBoy (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hey, ich such auch noch ein paar deutschsprachige Mitspieler für Left 4 Dead.

Steam-Account: Gordon_Boy86
InGame-Name: Trüffel 

Wenn jemand eine Kampagne auf Experte versucht mich bitte einladen - als Kanonenfutter


----------



## SCUX (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

/bestellt/


----------



## SCUX (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



> Delivery estimate: 8 Dec 2008


  
naja, hauptsache es kommt  

shice, sorry Doppelpost


----------



## German_Ripper (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 01.12.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei Saturn gibt es die Deutsche Uncut definitiv nicht



Also wer noch auf der Suche sein sollte und das Game uncut/deutsch bestellen will, der kann auf dieser Seite problemlos zuschlagen. 

http://www.uncut-games.at/shopping_cart.php?cat=c42_PC---Games.html&page=2

Allerdings hat diese Version den kleinen Nachgeschmack... sie kostet bei diesem Versandhändler noch 54€. Dafür ist es die PEGI-Version aus dem Ösiland. Daher definitiv auf Deutsch mit allen Goreeffekten...


----------



## SCUX (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 02.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ... sie kostet bei diesem Versandhändler noch 54€. Dafür ist es die PEGI-Version aus dem Ösiland. Daher definitiv auf Deutsch mit allen Goreeffekten...


was ist PEGI   
die 3x von Amazon sind mir da schon lieber......


----------



## bumi (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 02.12.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist PEGI


So was wie eine europäische USK, die ebenfalls Alterseinstufungen vornimmt und Spiele entsprechend ihrem Inhalt kennzeichnet. Der Unterschied zur USK ist jedoch, dass bei PEGI nichts geschnitten wird. Findest du also ein Spiel welches z.B. so aussieht wie hier, ist das ein Indiz auf eine ungeschnittene Version. Jeweils erkennbar am quadratischen Kennzeichen in der linken unteren Ecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 02.12.2008 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeweils erkennbar am quadratischen Kennzeichen in der linken unteren Ecke


mmh meins ist rund  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Left-4-Dead-PC-DVD/dp/B001GIOGDW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228039424&sr=8-1   egal...


----------



## PCG_Vader (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 02.12.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 02.12.2008 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PEGI ist die Abkürzung von Pan-European Game Information.
Die machen die Alterseinstufungen für Europa, sind also praktisch das EU-Äquivalent zur USK. Folgende Symbole gibts dabei (Quelle: wikipedia)

 Alterseinstufungen:

    * - empfohlen ab 3 Jahren
    * - empfohlen ab 4 Jahren (Anpassung in Portugal)
    * - empfohlen ab 6 Jahren (Anpassung in Portugal)
    * - empfohlen ab 7 Jahren
    * - empfohlen ab 12 Jahren
    * - empfohlen ab 16 Jahren
    * - empfohlen ab 18 Jahren

Symbole:

    * Gewaltdarstellung: Enthält Gewaltdarstellungen
    * Sex: Nacktheit oder sexuelle Handlungen (bzw. Anspielungen darauf) werden gezeigt
    * Drogen: Darstellung von oder Bezugnahme auf Drogenkonsum
    * Angst: Spielinhalt könnte verängstigend auf Kinder wirken
    * Sprache: Das Spiel enthält vulgäre Sprache
    * Diskriminierung: Darstellung von Diskriminierung oder Elemente, die als Aufforderung zu Diskriminierung verstanden werden können
    * Glücksspiel: Das Spiel enthält Glücksspielelemente oder ermuntert zum Glücksspiel

Die österreichische Version hab ich auch, ist uncut. Sprache und Bildschirmtexte lassen sich dank Steam in jeder der Versionen nach Wunsch anpassen.


----------



## German_Ripper (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				PCG_Vader am 02.12.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Alterseinstufungen:
> 
> * - empfohlen ab 3 Jahren
> * - empfohlen ab 4 Jahren (Anpassung in Portugal)
> ...



Und um das Ganze nochmal zu symbolisieren hier die Grafiken dazu   :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltssymbole:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schimpfwörter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Diskriminierung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Drogen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Angst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Glücksspiel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Se*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gewalt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

PEGI Online

Zum Vergleich die Symbole der USK (meist geschnittene Versionen im 18ner-Bereich):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein Link zu den Unterschieden der USK(cut) und der PEGI Version (uncut):

http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975591


----------



## Vordack (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 02.12.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG_Vader am 02.12.2008 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso ist Sex mit + geschrieben, Gewalt und Drogen aber nicht? Ich finde letztere sind ein viel größeres übel^^

Wie war das? Ich hab kein Problem mit Drogen, nur ohne  

T_L_P: Bitte keine Bilder quoten.


----------



## SCUX (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

  und was bekomme ich dann?
die US Version in der man Deutsch einstellenkann oder wie?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 02.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> und was bekomme ich dann?
> die US Version in der man Deutsch einstellenkann oder wie?


Es idt ein Valvegame. Hießt, man kann, wenn es installiert ist bei Steam sich einfach alle anderen Sprachen, die man will, runterladen.
Das runde Zeichen ist die Kennzeichnung von der "Britischen USK", kA wie die jetzt wieder heißen.


----------



## Fraggerick (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 02.12.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 02.12.2008 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man kann bei der instal gleich deutsch auswählen ^^


----------



## Hard-2-Get (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 02.12.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 02.12.2008 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was auch immer. Solange man am Ende dt. Sprachausgabe hat, is der Rest ja wurscht.


----------



## bumi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Das is ja schlimm... da will man an einem Donnerstag Abend mal ne Runde spielen und dann is da tatsächlich keine Sau online    ... ihr betreibt doch nicht etwa RL? Das wär ein schweres vergehen!


----------



## Vordack (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 04.12.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das is ja schlimm... da will man an einem Donnerstag Abend mal ne Runde spielen und dann is da tatsächlich keine Sau online    ... ihr betreibt doch nicht etwa RL? Das wär ein schweres vergehen!



Nö, ich hab gerade Der Dunkle Turm - Wolfsmond zu Ende gelsen und fange gerade mit Der Dunkle Turm - Susannah an


----------



## SCUX (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Delivery estimate: 8 Dec 2008
----

 :-o  es kam heute schon   

inst. es jetzt...bin ja mal gespannt  

EDIT:
soooooooo
Name SCUX666
SCUX war schon vergeben :-o  wer lässt sich denn noch so einen Namen einfallen   
und meine Email war auch schon mal eingetragen.....ich hatte aber noch kein Steamspiel...oder*grübel*

+LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL+
wie geil.....macht echt Spaß das Game   
hab mich einfach mal anderen angeschlossen und hab mich mit denen quer durch die Gleise geschlagen......bin 10m vor dem rettenden LKW kaputt gegangen


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 04.12.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Delivery estimate: 8 Dec 2008
> ----
> 
> :-o  es kam heute schon
> ...




Klasse, ein eiter Opfer daß dauernd in meine Line of Fire rennen wird  und mich dann beschuldigen wird doch aufzupassen wo ich hin schiesse 

Nee, lkasse daß Du es haßt. Ich werde heute garantiert zocken, bin mir sicher daß sich noch der eine oder andere finden wird.

Sobal ich kann werde ich überprüfen ob Du schon in der PCS-L4D Grp bis und Dich sonst aufnehmen.

cu


----------



## bumi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Vordack am 05.12.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sobal ich kann werde ich überprüfen ob Du schon in der PCS-L4D Grp bis und Dich sonst aufnehmen.
> 
> cu


Das hab ich gestern Abend bereits erledigt - nun ist auch unser SCUX mit dabei!   
Heut sieht's nach einem regnerischen Abend aus. Sofern ich keinen Besuch kriege, bin ich sicher auch für ne gepflegte Zombiejagd zu haben!


----------



## PCG_Vader (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 05.12.2008 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 05.12.2008 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PCS-Group? Konkurrenzverein oder was? Das kann ich nicht gut heißen 

@Heut Abend: Bundesligagipfel Bayern vs. Hoffenheim - da müssen sogar die Zombies warten


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				PCG_Vader am 05.12.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 05.12.2008 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, da habe ich mich doch glatt verschrieben. Meinen Informationen zu Folge steht PCS höchstens für

Processor Clock Speed
Personal Computer Software
Personal Care Services
Personal Communication Services

usw.

Mir ist kein Konkurrenzobjekt mit diesen Initialen bekannt 

ODer, halt, ich werde ne neue Zeitschrift gründen: PC-SEX  Dann dürft ihr alle in meine PCS Group^^


----------



## SCUX (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Vordack am 05.12.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ODer, halt, ich werde ne neue Zeitschrift gründen: PC-SEX  Dann dürft ihr alle in meine PCS Group^^


und ich will nen Abo fürs Heft    
und von den AboZugaben gefällt mir bestimmt so einiges


----------



## Fl3xx (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Bin auch gern dabei, auch wenn ich nicht besonders viel Zeit habe... :>

Hab jetzt mit einem Kumpel zusammen die ersten beiden Kampagnen auf Normal durchgespielt, so langsam würd ich auch gern auf Fortgeschritten spielen. :>

Nickname: MetalFlexx
SteamID: flexx52


----------



## SCUX (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

also, schön das sich mal wieder ein Kauf gelohnt hat!    (Danke nochmal für den Amazon Tipp!)
war ein schönes Spiel heute   
ElBumo geht voll ab! 


SCUX - derscux SCUX


----------



## bumi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 06.12.2008 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> war ein schönes Spiel heute


Ja, durchaus, es war ne ziemliche Gaudi  Noch ein bisschen Übung und du kannst mit uns auf "expert" losziehen 



> ElBumo geht voll ab!


Da siehst du mal was passiert wenn man mir zu viel Kaffee verabreicht


----------



## SCUX (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 06.12.2008 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 06.12.2008 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na klar...heute Abend (und die nächsten drei) hat meine Freundin Nachtdienst   
(muss dann halt immer flitzen wen die Kiddis schreien, aber das hält sich in Grenzen)
------------------------

mir ist aufgefallen das "wir" gestern recht lange an einer Stelle verweilt haben  :-o 
in den zwei Onlinerunden vorher sind die recht schnell geflitzt....
hat das einen Grund warum wir gestern immer gewartet haben?


----------



## miami (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hallo,

ich würd mich auf eine Einladung in eure Gruppe freuen.

Steam Nick: rBOT
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970754504


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



> mir ist aufgefallen das "wir" gestern recht lange an einer Stelle verweilt haben  :-o
> in den zwei Onlinerunden vorher sind die recht schnell geflitzt....
> hat das einen Grund warum wir gestern immer gewartet haben?




Das liegt meines erachtens daran, das man im Expertmodus mit rushen nicht lange überlebt. Im Expertmodus muss man konzentriert und vor allem gemeinsam vorgehen. Alles andere ist Selbstmord. Auch die Absprache untereinander ist absolut wichtig.

Im Advancedmode gehts noch einigermaßen, aber auch da heißt es immer in der Gruppe vorzugehen. Sonst packt dich irgendwann mal a Hunter und bis deine Leute zur Stelle sind bist du schon tot. 

Naja, nach 2-3 Spielen hast du das schon raus.

Achja: OBI-KENOBI ----> KoBiN


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hiho!

Hab das Spiel seit heute auch installiert.

Shadow_Man ---> Shadow_Man_Ger


----------



## Fl3xx (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Hab gestern noch ein paar witzige Runde mit Shagg und ein paar anderen gespielt. :>

Ärgerlichster Moment:  zwei Spieler beim gemütlichen "abhängen"   

http://de.xfire.com/video/4d230/ 


btw. Left 4 Dead Uncut wurde gestern in Deutschland Indiziert und auf die B-Liste gesetzt:
http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1120


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fl3xx am 07.12.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. Left 4 Dead Uncut wurde gestern in Deutschland Indiziert und auf die B-Liste gesetzt:
> http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1120


spasten   



> § 131
> Gewaltdarstellung
> (1) Wer Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3), die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen in einer Art schildern, die eine Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellt,
> 
> ...


----------



## German_Ripper (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fl3xx am 07.12.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. Left 4 Dead Uncut wurde gestern in Deutschland Indiziert und auf die B-Liste gesetzt:
> http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1120



Famos ist eigentlich die Anzeige unter dem Bericht:

*Unzensierte Version bei Gameware.at*


----------



## SCUX (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

habe mich gestern mal an dem _Versus _Modus versucht.....
Also die Idee ist echt witzig   
eine freie Wahl der Infizierten wäre wohl spannender...denn als Zungenvieh oder Tumorfettsack kommt nicht so recht die Freude auf  

auch Waffenmäßig könnte die Auswahl bei dem Spiel etwas ausgeprägter sein.....
und das man mit der Schrotflinte geschätzte 100m Weit nen Zombie erledigen kann scheint mir etwas seltsam...


----------



## bumi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 08.12.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> als Zungenvieh oder Tumorfettsack kommt nicht so recht die Freude auf


Sehe ich nicht so. Mit dem Smoker hab ich zwar noch zu wenig Übung um wirklich effektiv zu attakieren, aber als Boomer irgendwo in einer dunklen Ecke stehen und darauf warten dass die Überlebenden vorbeikommen, find ich super. Kaum sind alle 4 an mir vorbei, "schleiche" ich mich an, und kotze 2 auf einmal voll - und schon kommt die Horde angestürmt. Bin ich nahe genug und werde abgeschossen, kriegen die anderen durch das Zerplatzen sogar auch noch ihr Fett weg. Kommt im selben Moment ein Hunter angesprungen, ist einer von ihnen schonmal so gut wie tot - das find ich ziemlich witzig 



> auch Waffenmäßig könnte die Auswahl bei dem Spiel etwas ausgeprägter sein.....
> und das man mit der Schrotflinte geschätzte 100m Weit nen Zombie erledigen kann scheint mir etwas seltsam...


Ja, die Reichweite der Pumpgun ist ein wenig zu hoch angesetzt. Aber zumindest in den beiden höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden braucht man aus der Enterfnung gerne mal 3 Schuss bis ein Infizierter das Zeitliche segnet. Aber im Nahkampf mit nur einem Schuss gleich 4-5 Stück ins Jenseits zu befördern ist einfach die pure Freude   

Mei, jetzt krieg ich grad wieder Bock... SCUX, machen wir heut Abend wieder Jagd? *g*


----------



## SCUX (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 08.12.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mei, jetzt krieg ich grad wieder Bock... *SCUX, machen wir heut Abend wieder Jagd? **g*


   das war unser Wochenendeleitspruch vor vielen vielen Jahren...als ich noch jung war...damals halt   

aber klar! statt Mädels halt auf Zombies


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 08.12.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Fl3xx am 07.12.2008 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau die Austria Version von Gameware hab ich ja. Die ist Deutsch und ungeschnitten


----------



## bumi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 08.12.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> das war unser Wochenendeleitspruch vor vielen vielen Jahren...als ich noch jung war...damals halt
> 
> aber klar! statt Mädels halt auf Zombies


du Schürzenjäger!   

So was hab ich irgendwie nie gemacht, bin doch ein viel zu scheues Wesen für so was   
Da sind mir die Zombies viel lieber, die muss ich gar ned erst ansprechen, die rennen von selbst auf mich zu


----------



## SCUX (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 08.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sind mir die Zombies viel lieber, die muss ich gar ned erst ansprechen, die rennen von selbst auf mich zu


..und hast den Vorteil das nicht wie bei mir (rechts+links auf meinem Avatar) auf einmal kleine Dinger da sind die ganz gerne mal losheulen Nachts wenn man grad am zocken ist   ... und den Satz "_Mäuschen schlaf, der Papa muss Zombies töten_" kann man auch nur in der ersten Zeit bringen...bei meiner Großen funzt das nicht mehr


----------



## bumi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 08.12.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 08.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl   
aber hey, die beiden sind süss, da kann man die Zombies auch mal schon 'ne Minute an sich nagen lassen


----------



## SCUX (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

nach dieser 1kg Vernichtung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt die Zombie Vernichtung


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 08.12.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> nach dieser 1kg Vernichtung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cucina Lasagne Bolognese incapacitated SCUX


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 08.12.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 08.12.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, gabs bei mir auch, aber selbstgemacht ^^

studenten ham zuviel zeit


----------



## SCUX (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fraggerick am 08.12.2008 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> studenten ham zuviel zeit


bei mir liegt es einfach daran das meine Freundin Nachtdienst hat   
deshalb hab ich mir mal erlaubt IHREN sonstigen Arbeitsplatz zu nutzen


----------



## PCG_Vader (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 08.12.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 08.12.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Trainingssache - muss man halt klarmachen, dass bei "Achtung WITCH!!!" alle Lichter aus und Ruhe sein muss   


Gestern mit dem Kollegen Gordonboy und zwei anderen Nasen auf Expert Mercy Hospital fast ganz durch - beim Final Stand dann paar Mal richtig knapp verreckt und dann hat mich mein Wlan um halb 1 rausgeschmissen  
Aber geil wars, unbedingt heut Abend wieder


----------



## SCUX (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

  da soll noch jemand sagen ich wäre hängengeblieben   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 EDIT: durch den Splitscreen sieh tman ja garnichts..
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_D4Lc1cb4772jpg.jpg.html
das ist aj schon merkwürdig das man den Feortge.Modus relativ einfach durchläuft....und den Expert Modus dann nicht schafft  :-o


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



> durch den Splitscreen sieh tman ja garnichts..



Wie, Splitscreen auf einem Bildschirm? Was ist das: 24"?
Ich hab 2 einzelne 17".


----------



## SCUX (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 09.12.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > durch den Splitscreen sieh tman ja garnichts..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee, ich meinte ja Zwei...
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe auf einen normalerweise TS, XFire usw stehn......gerade beim TS ist es gut zu sehn "wer" da grad spricht


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

So klein ist dein Arbeitsplatz.   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]
Das ist meiner. Etwas unaufgeräumt.


----------



## SCUX (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 09.12.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So klein ist dein Arbeitsplatz.


   ja der steht mitten im Durchgangsflur....(bei zwei Kids hat Papa kein eigenes Spielzimmer mehr   )
der Tisch hat Rollen, da ich ab und zu das gesammte Teil ins Wohnzimmer fahre....bei ClanSpiele musste ich ja über TS frei sprechen können, und daher weiter entfehrnt von den Kinderzimmern sitzen  

meine Freundin würde ausrasten wenn mein Schreibtisch so unaufgeräumt wäre


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Auf Rollen, wie geil.  

An meinen Schreibtisch geh nur ich und somit ist es auch mein Chaos.  
Sie hat Ihren eigenen, von daher ist es Ihr glaub ich egal wie meiner aussieht. Ausser wir bekommen Besuch.


----------



## bumi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Da muss ich ja fast auch mal    




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto ist hauptsächlich entstanden um mich bei Rossi für die Figur (links im Bild) zu bedanken, aber vom Schreibtisch kriegt man ja auch nen brauchbaren Eindruck


----------



## SCUX (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 10.12.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foto ist hauptsächlich entstanden um mich bei Rossi für die Figur (links im Bild) zu bedanken,


   ich hätte ja auch eine bekommen..aber hatte keine persönliche Angaben im Profil   
war aber auch nicht schlimm weil ich eh nicht auf die Figuren stehe    ich spiel nur gerne mit   und hätte sie weiterverschenkt an jemand der sich freuen würde ...

heute komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht zum zocken....hab Weihnachtsessen und wenn das nicht so lange geht geh ich später nochmal ins Casino


----------



## GW-Player (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 09.12.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> So klein ist dein Arbeitsplatz.


Der kriegt einfach nicht mehr Platz! Wird bestimmt unter der (imaginären) treppe eingesperrt!


----------



## Fraggerick (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

ichgentlich müsste ich jetz auch ein bild uppen, und mit meinem samsung syncmaster t220 posen (kontrast 20.000:1 und 2ms reaktionszeit bei 22'' ^^ ... und eine woche alt *g*)

AAABER: hinter den ganzen kaffetassen und weizengläsern sieht man den kaum   

aber, heiy, das ding ist HAMMER! wenn ich weider kohle hab, kommt da ein zweiter auf den tisch *sabber*


----------



## PCG_Vader (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				GW-Player am 10.12.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> OBI-KENOBI am 09.12.2008 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, dann müssen wir ihm nur noch eine blitzförmige Narbe in die Stirn meiseln 


Btw: Der geniale Australier Yahtzee nimmt sich in seiner aktuellen Zero Punctuation-Folge unser aller Lieblingsspiel Left4Dead vor - Menschen mit sehr guten Englischkenntnissen sollten sich diesen Spaß auf jeden Fall geben  
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/459-Left-4-Dead

In diesem Sinne: There's a special circle of hell 4 people who replace words with numbers!


----------



## bumi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				PCG_Vader am 11.12.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Der geniale Australier Yahtzee nimmt sich in seiner aktuellen Zero Punctuation-Folge unser aller Lieblingsspiel Left4Dead vor


Yahtzee ist aber Brite, er lebt nur in Australien   
Australier haben schliesslich auch nicht so einen schönen Akzent   

Das Review hab ich mir btw. gestern scho angesehen und war erstaunt, wie gut es doch wegkommt. Da hat er manch anderen Titel viel mehr auseinandergenommen   

Aber was anderes: warum muss der Expert-Modus im Vergleich zu advanced so verdammt schwierig sein? Wir sind gestern glaub grad mal ins dritte Kapitel gekommen    (No Mercy Kampagne)
Der AI-Director hat uns Smoker, Boomer, Hunter und Tanks fast im Sekundentakt entgegengejagt! Man hatte schon beinahe das Gefühl, dass es gar keine normalen Zombies mehr gibt


----------



## SCUX (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 11.12.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was anderes: warum muss der Expert-Modus im Vergleich zu advanced so verdammt schwierig sein? Wir sind gestern glaub grad mal ins dritte Kapitel gekommen    (No Mercy Kampagne)


ja das hab ich michauch schon gefragt


			
				SCUX am 09.12.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja schon merkwürdig das man den Fortgeschr.Modus relativ einfach durchläuft....und den Expert Modus dann nicht schafft  :-o



heute Abend werden noch zwei Kumpels von mir spielen...
vieleicht bekommen wir ja sowas wie eine interne _Versus _Runde hin...   
wird aber bestimmt 22uhr oder so bei mir....


----------



## PCG_Vader (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 11.12.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was anderes: warum muss der Expert-Modus im Vergleich zu advanced so verdammt schwierig sein? Wir sind gestern glaub grad mal ins dritte Kapitel gekommen    (No Mercy Kampagne)
> Der AI-Director hat uns Smoker, Boomer, Hunter und Tanks fast im Sekundentakt entgegengejagt! Man hatte schon beinahe das Gefühl, dass es gar keine normalen Zombies mehr gibt



Weil das ganze sonst witzlos wär 
"Expert" ist die Meisterprüfung, da trennt sich die Nerdspreu vom Zombiekillerweizen  

Wobei's manchmal schon wirklich extrem hart ist - aber das spornt mich nur noch mehr an!  
Heut Abend Expertenrunde?


----------



## bumi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 11.12.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> heute Abend werden noch zwei Kumpels von mir spielen...
> vieleicht bekommen wir ja sowas wie eine interne _Versus _Runde hin...
> wird aber bestimmt 22uhr oder so bei mir....


Versus mag ich wie gesagt ned so sehr. Als Zombie stirbt man immer so schnell und die Warterei kotzt mich an *g*

Ausserdem ist 22 Uhr bereits zu spät um ordentlich L4D zu zocken, da die einzelnen Runden doch recht lange andauern - und gegen 23 Uhr sollt ich langsam am Kissen horchen, sonst schaff ich's am nächsten Tag kaum aus den Federn


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



> Ausserdem ist 22 Uhr bereits zu spät um ordentlich L4D zu zocken, da die einzelnen Runden doch recht lange andauern - und gegen 23 Uhr sollt ich langsam am Kissen horchen, sonst schaff ich's am nächsten Tag kaum aus den Federn



Stimmt schon. Vor allem auf Experte dauert das ewig. Aber motivieren tut des mich auch ungemein. Hätte nichts einzuwenden gegen eine Partie. Mal schauen wie gut wir eigentlich sind, im gegenzug zu einem der auf Expert das Spiel schon durch hat.


----------



## German_Ripper (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 11.12.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 11.12.2008 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gersten im Coopmodus war doch sahne... Außer das wir den letzten Abschnitt nach drei Anläufen net gepackt haben   

Alias Cybaer...


----------



## Dario90 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*

Ich oute mich dann auch mal als L4D Fan, hab mir das Spiel heute geholt   

Steam-nick (friends name) : DontHasselTheCooKie
Acc. name: dario123456

Würde mich freuen wenn mich paar Leute zur friends list hinzufügen


----------



## German_Ripper (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*



			
				Dario90 am 11.12.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich oute mich dann auch mal als L4D Fan, hab mir das Spiel heute geholt
> 
> Steam-nick (friends name) : DontHasselTheCooKie
> Acc. name: dario123456
> ...



Na abba sicher doch...


----------



## Fl3xx (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*

Die Finalrunden gestern Abend waren ja mehr als erfolglos... Entweder waren wir zu schlecht oder der Al-Director schlecht drauf.


----------



## German_Ripper (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht!*



			
				Dario90 am 11.12.2008 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich freuen wenn mich paar Leute zur friends list hinzufügen



So hab dich hinzugefügt...


----------



## Vordack (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 09.12.2008 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> OBI-KENOBI am 09.12.2008 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier ein kleines Programm welches ingame sichtbar macht wer gerade im ts spricht:

http://www.voiceoverlay.info.ms/


----------



## Fl3xx (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Wobei Teamspeak bei L4D sicherlich keine so gute Lösung ist... Da hat der Voice-Chat (ingame), Mumble oder Ventrilo eine wesentlich geringere Übertragungszeit als TS ( ~ 3 Sek) ... :>


----------



## SCUX (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Fl3xx am 13.12.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei Teamspeak bei L4D sicherlich keine so gute Lösung ist... Da hat der Voice-Chat (ingame), Mumble oder Ventrilo eine wesentlich geringere Übertragungszeit als TS ( ~ 3 Sek) ... :>


für L4D reicht auch sicherlich das Ingamesprechdings   
bin jetzt von generell ausgegangen....


----------



## German_Ripper (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Is heute Abend ab 20:00 Uhr wieder jemand auf Expert oder im VS. dabei?


----------



## SCUX (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 15.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Is heute Abend ab 20:00 Uhr wieder jemand auf Expert oder im VS. dabei?


Lust schon....aber das ist zu früh für mich.....  
werd erst wieder so gegen 22Uhr da sein...


----------



## bumi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Ich hab gestern übrigens mit 1125 getöteten Zombies meinen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Rechtsklick --> Grafik anzeigen für gross)


----------



## Vordack (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 15.12.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gestern übrigens mit 1125 getöteten Zombies meinen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir hatten gestern 29xx getötete, allerdings hat es auch 1:45 gedauert das Spiel 

Bild hab ich leider nicht, Gonzo, Jay und Sleipnir waren dabei 

Aber ohne Pic zählts ja nicht


----------



## bumi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Vordack am 15.12.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten gestern 29xx getötete, allerdings hat es auch 1:45 gedauert das Spiel


Ach, nur?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 15.12.2008 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 15.12.2008 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tststs... Ich möchte einmal mit Profis zusammen spielen  

Spaß. War schon lustig gestern, aber ich möchte den Endbildschirm endlich mal sehen, wenn wir auf Experte spielen.


----------



## bumi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				OBI-KENOBI am 15.12.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> War schon lustig gestern, aber ich möchte den Endbildschirm endlich mal sehen, wenn wir auf Experte spielen.


Das schaffen wir schon, ich glaub an uns!   
Quatsch... wir brauchen nur ein fähiges Team welches aufeinander hört und gut aufeinander aufpasst, dann läuft das schon. Schliesslich muss es ja zu schaffen sein


----------



## PCG_Vader (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 15.12.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> OBI-KENOBI am 15.12.2008 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, das es bei mir etwas länger wurde - aber ihr habt ja noch nen vierten gefunden  
Dafür hatte ich dann das Vergnügen mit dem Schaaf und nem lustigen Spanier 

Habt ihr's denn geschafft?


----------



## German_Ripper (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Ich weiß ja mal auch net. Gestern nen VS. mit ner 16MBit Leitung aufgemacht und nen ganz schlechten Upload geleecht... Hätte echt gedacht mit der Leitung wenigstens 8 Slots mit nem ordentlichen Durchsatz bereitstellen zu können.


----------



## Dario90 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 16.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja mal auch net. Gestern nen VS. mit ner 16MBit Leitung aufgemacht und nen ganz schlechten Upload geleecht... Hätte echt gedacht mit der Leitung wenigstens 8 Slots mit nem ordentlichen Durchsatz bereitstellen zu können.



Also, ich fands gut   
Außer SCUX hatte doch jeder mind. "gelben Empfang", also 2 Striche.


----------



## SCUX (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Dario90 am 16.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Außer SCUX hatte doch jeder mind. "gelben Empfang", also 2 Striche.


ja hatte auch WLan an...wobei das bis jetzt bei L4D nie ein Problem war...
heute Abend werd ich aber wieder mit Kabel spielen....


----------



## bumi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Also mein PC ist *nur* per WLAN mit dem Internet verbunden und ich hab grundlegend nie probleme. Lags hab ich eigentlich nur auf einigen öffentlichen Servern, wenn jemand ein Spiel lokal hostet und die Leitung dick genug ist, läuft das in der Regel wie geschmiert. Selbst wenn ich hoste, beklagt sich nie irgendwer über Lags - blöd ist nur, dass ich bei den letzten beiden Malen aprupte Serverabstürze hatte


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

Ich hab gestern Abend mal nachgedacht (ja, ab und an kann ich das )

Ich würde es echt cool finden wenn wir mal einen Level "professionel" angehen, also so, wie wir uns verhalten würden wenn wir in ECHT in so ner Situation wären (in die Hose pinkeln geht ja gottseidank nicht^^)

Damit meine ich wirklich zusammenspielen, nicht aus der Gruppe rennen, seine Waffen auf einander abstimmen usw.

Ich dacte mir mit meinen laienhaften Fähigkeiten irgendwie so was:

4 Leute, 2 mit Shotguns bzw. Autoshotguns die auf nahkommende Gegner aufpassen. 1 mit Uzi bzw das schwere Kaliber und einer mit Uzi bzw. Sniper. Normalerweise ist ein Shotguntyp der vorne aufpasst und einer der hinten aufpasst. Genauso ist es mit den beiden anderen. Die Seiten übernehmen eigentlich alle, wobei da gute Absprache vonnöten ist.

Man bewegt sich im 4er Block, geht nicht auseinander (außer bei dem Tank^^).

Sowas wird viel länger dauern als "normal" zu spielen, allerdings erhoffe ich mir so mehr Erfolg bzw. weniger Tode.

Dies ist nur ein Vorschlage wie man rangehen sollte, viele von euch haben  bestimmt mehr Erfahrung und bessere Ideen.

Aus sowas würde ich mich gerne mal einlassen, gerade weil ich eher ein Taktikmensch als ein Fragsftw Mensch bin^^

Was meint ihr?


----------



## bumi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Vordack am 16.12.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dacte mir mit meinen laienhaften Fähigkeiten irgendwie so was:
> ...
> Was meint ihr?


Dass man mit einer solchen Taktik eher zum Ziel gelangt, ist relativ logisch und ich gehe mit KoBiN z.B. auch immer so ähnlich vor. Wir stimmen unsere Waffen zwar nicht grossartig aufeinander ab, bleiben aber immer hübsch zusammen, geben einander Rückendeckung, usw.
Hingegen fallen mir natürlich auch Negativbeispiele von Leuten (ich nenne keine Namen) ein, die einfach mal gern aus der Reihe tanzen und meinen, Rambo spielen zu müssen - und nach 5 Sekunden sind sie von Feinden nur so umzingelt und um mindestens 50hp erleichtert.
Oder dann gibts auch solche die einfach unüberlegt handeln und einen vereinzelten Zombie lustig mit der Shotgun ins Jenseits schicken, obwohl dieser unmittelbar vor dem hübschen roten Auto steht - und schon geht die Alarmanlage los und Infizierte kommen in Scharen angerannt.
In solchen Situationen könnt ich echt kotzen, vor allem wenn man bis dahin sehr gut unterwegs war und dann aufgrund eines solchen leichtsinnigen Fehlers das ganze team ins Gras beissen muss


----------



## SCUX (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 16.12.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hingegen fallen mir natürlich auch Negativbeispiele von Leuten (ich nenne keine Namen)


  
meinst aber nicht mich oder?   
wenn doch sag mir es bitte!!!   
ich versuche nämlich sehr gerne gruppenmäßig zu spielen


----------



## bumi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 16.12.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 16.12.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein Scuxi, du nicht


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 16.12.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 16.12.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde behaupten das wir drei zusammen ein Dreamteam bilden, aber leider fehlt uns der 4. im Bunde, der genauso spielt wie wir.!!! Wenn wir diesen 4. Mitspieler gefunden haben, haben wir auch reale Chancen den Expertmode zu schaffen. 

Achja, danke für dein Vertrauen, bumi.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				bumi am 16.12.2008 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 16.12.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ein Unfall...


----------



## SCUX (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

also das Fortgeschritten so einfach ist,
und Expert so schwer ist irgendwie....öh.....doof


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 16.12.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 16.12.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe ich bin auch nicht damit gemeint    Ich versuche mich eigentlich immer ziemlich zurückzuhalten. Nur mein Aiming(nennt man doch so, oder?) ist ziemlich eingerostet   Das kommt davon wenn man zuviele - und vor allem in den letzten Monaten überwiegend - Rollenspiele gezockt hat. Wenn man dann wieder Shooter spielt, trifft man anfangs erst mal gar nichts


----------



## GW-Player (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 16.12.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich bin auch nicht damit gemeint    Ich versuche mich eigentlich immer ziemlich zurückzuhalten. Nur mein Aiming(nennt man doch so, oder?) ist ziemlich eingerostet   Das kommt davon wenn man zuviele - und vor allem in den letzten Monaten überwiegend - Rollenspiele gezockt hat. Wenn man dann wieder Shooter spielt, trifft man anfangs erst mal gar nichts


Anfangs? Ich erinnere an CoD4! 
Nene, Spaß beiseite. 
Ich würd ja auch gerne mal bei euch mitspielen, leider will meine (Cut-)Version nicht so wie ich will. Hab mir jetzt mal die Uncut-Version von nem Freund geliehen (und mit seinem Steamaccount) im MP gespielt. Da funzt es einwandrei.  Daher werd ich es mir nach Weihnachten (erstmal stehen Weihnachtsgeschenke an) als Uncut besorgen. Hoffentlich funzt es dann!  Wenn ich richtig gelesen hab, sprecht ihr euch immer über den ingame-Voice-Chat ab, oder?


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 16.12.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Dario90 am 16.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste schon mal darüber nachgedacht nen Repeater aufzustellen. Vielleicht ist dein ignal einfach nur zu schwach durch die räumlichen Bedingungen...

Hatte sich nicht irgendwer über die lags im Game muckiert? Bei mir lief zwar alles sehr flüssig aber mir schien es so, dass wenn alle Slots im VS. belegt sind die Bandbreite bei einer 165MBit-Leitung nicht mehr ausreicht. Und das finde ich etwas schwach. Somal ich schon einen CSS-Server offen hatte und 14 Leuts flüssig zocken konnten. Seltsam, oder?


----------



## German_Ripper (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				SCUX am 16.12.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> also das Fortgeschritten so einfach ist,
> und Expert so schwer ist irgendwie....öh.....doof



Das Match gestern im Expert hat ja auch net lang gedauert. Kann es sein, dass die Zombies enorm mehr Damage ertragen als im Fortgeschritten-Modus? Und der Tank geht einem ja völlig auf die Nüsse im Expert... Da ballern 4 Leute kräftig drauf und min 2 gehen zu boden. Ich bleib beim rückwärtslaufen auch oft an niedrig liegenden Kanten hängen die ich vorwärts ohne Probs nehmen kann. Da macht sich dann Frust breit..


----------



## PCG_Vader (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 17.12.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 16.12.2008 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, das kann alles sein  
Aber ich seh schon: Da herrscht große Not, da muss ne Tippsgalerie mit Left4Dead "Überleben auf Experte - wie anstellen?" her!  

Erster Tipp vom Meister: Hört auf MInsc und Boo aus Baldur's Gate! ("Go for the eyes, Boo, go fo the eyes!!!")


----------



## bumi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 17.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ..das finde ich etwas schwach. Somal ich schon einen CSS-Server offen hatte und 14 Leuts flüssig zocken konnten. Seltsam, oder?


Nunja, in CSS muss der Server nicht hunderte von Untoten simulieren, da ist es eigentlich schon zu erwarten, dass so was auch besser läuft...


----------



## SCUX (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				German_Ripper am 17.12.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste schon mal darüber nachgedacht nen *Repeater* aufzustellen. Vielleicht ist dein ignal einfach nur zu schwach durch die räumlichen Bedingungen...


das kann ich dir erst dann beantworten wenn ich gegooglet habe was das ist    denn ich glaub nicht das dass damit was zu tun hat das Peter zurück kommt  

Wiki weis Alles......aber auf den ersten Blick sollte man Elektriker sein für sowas  :-o 
also gibt es so ein Zwischendingens einfach zu kaufen? oder muss ich da was umstellen am Router und Notebook...auf rumfriemeln steh ich nämlich nicht so....


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*

So Leute, da ich ab morgen 14 Tage durch die Karibik schipper, binn ich für Zombie - Schnezelei 2 Wochen lang nicht zu haben...


----------



## Fraggerick (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 18.12.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, da ich ab morgen 14 Tage durch die Karibik schipper, binn ich für Zombie - Schnezelei 2 Wochen lang nicht zu haben...


SAU   

bin jetz auch 3 wochen in der heimat, hab nur läppi


----------



## Vordack (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 18.12.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, da ich ab morgen 14 Tage durch die Karibik schipper, binn ich für Zombie - Schnezelei 2 Wochen lang nicht zu haben...



Viel Spaß, und verlieb Dich nicht in Meerjungfrauen, das Endet böse wenn ihr Kinder bekommt


----------



## bumi (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 18.12.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, da ich ab morgen 14 Tage durch die Karibik schipper...


Du besuchst das 3-Insel-Reich?   
Grüss Guybrush von mir!


----------



## Dario90 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Left 4 Dead Mitspieler?*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 18.12.2008 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, da ich ab morgen 14 Tage durch die Karibik schipper, binn ich für Zombie - Schnezelei 2 Wochen lang nicht zu haben...



cool..   
Hast die EOS1000D (wars doch oder?) bereit?


----------



## veilchen (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Nun zogge seit beginn L4D...seit kurzem kaum noch wen online angetroffen, vielleicht ändert sich das ja jetzt.

Name: devieleye83
Steam: hornveilchen


----------



## bumi (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				veilchen am 19.12.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Name: devieleye83
> Steam: hornveilchen


Wie ist denn nun dein *Nickname* im Steam? devieleye83 (is da ein schreibfehler oder heisst du wirklich so?) oder hornveilchen?


----------



## Fl3xx (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				bumi am 19.12.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> veilchen am 19.12.2008 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sein Steamname ist hornveilichen, hab ihn jetzt grad geaddet. :>


----------



## bumi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

So, wir haben wieder zwei neue Mitglieder - sie sind zwar im Forum so gut wie gar nicht aktiv, aber schon seit längerem zwei sehr bekannte Gesichter im PCGames Chat 

Katzan-666 --> Chrieger
jsi --> jsiebi


----------



## bumi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Erneuter Zuwachs aus dem Chat!
URSHAK --> Meru al Hemio


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

L4D ist bestellt und sollte die nächsten Tage kommen. Freue mich auf gemeinsames surviven


----------



## SCUX (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

ich seh schon die Gruppen T-Shirts für die nächste GC


----------



## PCG_Vader (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				SCUX am 29.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh schon die Gruppen T-Shirts für die nächste GC



Bleibt nur die Frage ob GC Leipzig oder Gamescom in Köln


----------



## bumi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				PCG_Vader am 29.12.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur die Frage ob GC Leipzig oder Gamescom in Köln


Nun, das is mir natürlich beides zu weit.
Krieg ich 'n Shirt mit der Aufschrift "unser lieblings-L4D-CO    !!!"?


----------



## SCUX (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				PCG_Vader am 29.12.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 29.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also für mich als Hesse liegt Köln zwar näher....
aber bei meinen Jungs geht die Meinung "nur zum Original" um....
(was wohl eher daran liegt das die Freundinen eher mal was spitz bekommen was die Babes-Partys angeht wenns in der Nähe ist    )


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				SCUX am 29.12.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich als Hesse liegt Köln zwar näher....



bin ursprünglich auch aus hessen  *umarm* wohne jetzt in Niedersachsen...beides wäre für mich etwa gleich weit, mit dem Vorteil für Köln, da ich dort bei meiner mutter pennen könnte. Aber letztendlich intressiert mich natürlich in erster linie viele Leutz aus der community zu sehen, und die meisten werden da wohl Leipzig vorziehen.


----------



## bumi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Erneuter Zuwachs aus dem Chat - unsere Gruppe blüht und gedeiht!

Airbuspilot --> Hoodow


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

gebe die news hier nochmal rein, damit sie auch niemandem entgeht  

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,671778/Left_4_Dead_dt-_Neue_Inhalte_schon_Anfang_2009/News/


----------



## lamuff (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 30.12.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> gebe die news hier nochmal rein, damit sie auch niemandem entgeht
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,671778/Left_4_Dead_dt-_Neue_Inhalte_schon_Anfang_2009/News/



Joa, servus, dann meld ich mich auch mal    

Ich bin auch ein riesen Fan von der Zombiejagd und ich freu mich tierisch auf die neuen Updates... und ich glaub Bumi, ich hab schonmal mit dir gezockt ^^

Bin der Muffi und mein Account  -->  muffi026

Auf frohes Zombie-Massenvernichten


----------



## DanFel21 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Tolle Gruppe seid ihr. Einfach grundlos mich per Umfrage aus dem Spiel kicken. Darauf kann ich echt verzichten!


----------



## NinjaWursti (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Hab L4D schon seit Release^^

Nick: NinjaWursti
account: ninjawursti


----------



## bumi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				DanFel21 am 31.12.2008 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Gruppe seid ihr. Einfach grundlos mich per Umfrage aus dem Spiel kicken. Darauf kann ich echt verzichten!


Wer hat dich denn bitte gekickt? Drück dich doch ein wenig präziser aus oder noch besser: schreib den betreffenden doch ne Chat-Nachricht oder so... aber deswegen die ganze Gruppe hier beschimpfen? Nenenene, Bua, so ned!


----------



## DanFel21 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				bumi am 31.12.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 31.12.2008 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



butchnase oder so ähnlich. Die anderen Namen weiß ich nicht mehr. Warum weiß ich auch nicht. Ist ja auch egal, bin eh raus aus der Gruppe. Viel Spaß noch im Kindergarten!

Edit: Und wo bitte habe ich jemanden beschimpft?


----------



## bumi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				DanFel21 am 31.12.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Edit: Und wo bitte habe ich jemanden beschimpft?


Den Stinkefinger-Smiley empfinde ich als beleidigend, ganz einfach

Und tja, wenn's dir in der Gruppe nur wegen 2-3 Nasen nicht passt, kann ich auch nichts dafür - aber deine Trotzreaktion ist im Grunde nicht weniger "Kindergarten"   
Als Erwachsener (und das sollte man bei Erwerb von L4D ja sein), sollte man über solchen Dingen stehen, wenn man mal gekickt wird. Mir ginge das total am Allerwertesten vorbei, gibt schliesslich 30 Leute in der Gruppe und mit all denen kann man prima zocken  :-o 

Aber tja, wer nicht will, der hat schon *wink*


----------



## DanFel21 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				bumi am 31.12.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 31.12.2008 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn hier Trotzreaktion. Wenn ich aus Lust und Laune und ohne Begründung gekickt werde, dann ziehe ich eben meine Konsequenzen. Warum sollte ich denn in der Gruppe bleiben, wenn ich das nächste Mal eventuell wieder das große Los ziehe und gekickt werde? 

Und es geht mir auch am Allerwertesten vorbei, deswegen bin ich ja raus. Ich dachte mit der mit der Gruppe kann man mit Niveau spielen und vielleicht auch etwas Spaß haben. Aber naja...

Ach ja: Ich bin übrigens älter als Du denkt. Und wenn Dir das Smiley so aufgestossen hat, dann tuts mir leid. War so nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

man sollte sich halt einfach mal vorher etwas besser absprechen, das kann man hier in diesem thread tun, das kann man aber auch über den chat machen, ICQ, skype....gibt viele Möglichkeiten - dann sind irrtümer von vornherein ausgeschlossen


----------



## lamuff (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Servus... ich würd mich freuen, wenn mir irgendwer mal ne Einladung zu der Gruppe schicken kann...

Dankööööö


----------



## TBrain (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

TBrain ---> TBrain


----------



## bumi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				TBrain am 07.01.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain ---> TBrain


Hm... TBrain has been added to your friends list, under the name 'matthiasjohanna' " ... stimmt das?   
Oder wie lautet dein Accountname?

edit: hab dich doch noch gefunden


----------



## TheRealBlade (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

würd auch gern eingeladen werden:

Nick: Rigero
Account: leel00


----------



## TBrain (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				bumi am 08.01.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 07.01.2009 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accountname lautet T_Brain. Ich weiß nicht welchen man benötigt


----------



## SCUX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

öhm, hab in der PCGH/E was von Cheats gelesen....
gelten die auch beim onlinespielen    (hab jetzt einige Tage nicht gespielt)

ich hasse cheaten    und es wäre ein Grund dieses Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen....


----------



## bumi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				SCUX am 13.01.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse cheaten    und es wäre ein Grund dieses Spiel nicht mehr zu spielen....


Ich hab auch schon was von Cheats gehört und dass diese sogar online funktionieren sollen.
Aber wenn du mit mir spielst, brauchst du zumindest keine Angst zu haben, ich fänd das ziemlich lahm weil dadurch die Atmosphäre und die Herausforderung völlig verloren gingen


----------



## TheRealBlade (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

hm 

würd auch gern eingeladen werden in die gruppe  oder werd ich ignoriert?


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				TheRealBlade am 13.01.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hm
> 
> würd auch gern eingeladen werden in die gruppe  oder werd ich ignoriert?


habs grad ma erledigt ^^


----------



## TheRealBlade (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				Fraggerick am 13.01.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> habs grad ma erledigt ^^




juhu dankeschön


----------



## SCUX (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

sollte man nicht mal hin und wieder nen Abend ausmachen um unter PCG´ler VS zu spielen?


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				SCUX am 14.01.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte man nicht mal hin und wieder nen Abend ausmachen um unter PCG´ler VS zu spielen?


sehr gerne 

dafür könnte man ja auch die ankündigungs funktion auf der gruppenseite benutzen, oder?


----------



## Steppenfuha (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Hallo ihr 
Kumpel und ich sind schon alnge auf der Suche anch guten Mitspielern die schöne Teamarbeit leisten da wir nur Expert spielen.Würde mich freun wenn sich mal ein oder zwei melden würden

Skype: Siehe Steam 

Schönes Wochenende euch schonmal


----------



## Turbo2000 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Nick: 4t0m1c


----------



## Infineon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Würde auch gern zu dieser Gruppe gehören^^

Steam Acc : badboy2242


----------



## NoVeMgoRe (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Würde ebenfalls gerne beitreten 
Addbar unter striker47ger

Ingame Name ->NoVeMgoRe


----------



## Meraton (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Da sag ich nicht nein 

Steam: Askerian


----------



## DoktorX (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Mein Steam Nick ist DoktorX.


----------



## Fl3xx (26. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Das war mal eine tolle Runde gestern. 

Spannend bis zum Ende und die ersten rund sind beide Teams kaum raus gekommen. ;P

Dead Air ist für beide Seiten, insbesondere für die Infizierten besonders knifflig. 

Gerne wieder.


----------



## fiumpf (26. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Ich war mal so frei und hab mich ins Startposting editiert    .


----------



## bumi (26. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				fiumpf am 26.04.2009 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war mal so frei und hab mich ins Startposting editiert    .


du frecher Lümmel


----------



## Oberscht (26. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Hier ist doch sicher noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei...
Steam-Nick: Eiserner_Oberst


----------



## Soul-Assassin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

hallo, habe ja mit ein paar von euch schon 2 runden gespielt und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch in zukunft ab und zu dabei sein darf, weil ich die versus runden an sich ganz nett fand.
ich bin eigentlich fast jeden abend verfügbar.
steam nick ist Soul Assassin


----------



## Lelouch (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				Oberscht am 26.04.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist doch sicher noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei...
> Steam-Nick: Eiserner_Oberst


da mach ich doch gleich mit wenn noch für mich platz ist
Steam Addy  bloodsick
Lg Lelouch


----------



## Gunter (28. April 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				Lelouch am 28.04.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> da mach ich doch gleich mit wenn noch für mich platz ist
> (...)





			
				Soul-Assassin am 27.04.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> und würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch in zukunft ab und zu dabei sein darf, weil ich die versus runden an sich ganz nett fand.
> (...)


da ihr ja letztens auch unter anderem mit mir gespielt habt - wenns euch zumutbar ist, schaut wenn ihr lust habt einfach mal so gegen 19uhr in den pcgames-chat, da beginnen meist scho die planungen ob noch gespielt wird (meist so gegen 20 uhr, 20:30...), und wer alles mitmacht.


----------



## GW-Player (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Hallo zusammen,

würd auch gerne bei euch mitmachen. 

Accountname: jhammer1812
Nickname: jHammer

Würd mich über ne Einladung freuen.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Auf PCAction findet ein kleines Left 4 Dead-Turnier statt. Wer teilnehmen möchte ist hierzu herzlich eingeladen. Anmeldeschluss ist der 15. Mai.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Wenn Platz ist, komm Ich auch gerne dazu.   

SteamID: Hard2Get2711
Nick: [SR]Hard-2-Get


----------



## GW-Player (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 10.05.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Platz ist, komm Ich auch gerne dazu.
> 
> SteamID: Hard2Get2711
> Nick: [SR]Hard-2-Get


Brav Hardi, 

aber nicht CoD4 vernachlässigen.


----------



## German_Ripper (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				GW-Player am 11.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 10.05.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier auch noch meine Steam ID 

"*kris007550*" alias "*Cybaer*" 

Und so wächst die Steamfreundesliste hehe


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				GW-Player am 11.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 10.05.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Morgen Englisch rum ist, hab Ich 24/7 Triple-Z


----------



## GW-Player (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 12.05.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 11.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juhu, sprich du kannst schön beim Training lange mitspielen.


----------



## Tengri (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Spielt hier noch irgendjemand die Kampagne auf dem vorletzten Schwierigkeitsgrad? War lange draußen und muss erst wieder reinkommen, vielleicht unterstützt mich wer oder spielt so schlecht, dass ich dabei gut aussehe  
Steamnick: Tenlet


----------



## Oberscht (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*



			
				Tengri am 02.06.2009 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt hier noch irgendjemand die Kampagne auf dem vorletzten Schwierigkeitsgrad? War lange draußen und muss erst wieder reinkommen, vielleicht unterstützt mich wer oder spielt so schlecht, dass ich dabei gut aussehe
> Steamnick: Tenlet



Hab auch schon länger nicht mehr gespielt, zuletzt auch nur Survival...letzteres ließe sich also machen  
Nick: Eiserner_Oberst


----------



## GameZocker92 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitglieder für die "PCG L4D"-Group gesucht! (Mitgliederliste im Startposting)*

Account name: Bartwurm
Ingame: Wodkaaa!!!

MfG


----------

